# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Duvidas ao ligar o diferencial 25A

## Roberto Isidoro

tenho um diferencial 25A da merlin gerlin gostario de saber onde devo ligar a corrente 22V em cima ao em baixo?



http://194.65.135.122/dsmapp/data/pd...1/M9GT10fr.pdf

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Roberto

Normalmente este tipo de equipamento é ligado por baixo.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Como devo ligar diferencial 25A para 
1 disjuntor 1 P + N de 6A e 10A?

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

pela o PDF estão a dizer que a ligação de 220V e em cima.

----------


## Antonio_Mota

> pela o PDF estão a dizer que a ligação de 220V e em cima.


Nos disjuntores diferenciais a ligaçao e feita por cima,enquanto noa disjuntores nao diferenciais a ligaçao e feira por baixo

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Obrigado pessoal 
Vou testar assim depois informo o procedimento  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Tanto faz, podes ligar que qualquer maneira (por cima ou por baixo) eles são feitos e testados para as duas formas.

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Aqui esta as ligações:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> Tanto faz, podes ligar que qualquer maneira (por cima ou por baixo) eles são feitos e testados para as duas formas.



Isso não sei dizer, mas pela a imagem do PDF esta a indicar em cima.
Mas bom pode ser erro deles  :Admirado:   :Admirado:

----------


## Antonio_Mota

> Isso não sei dizer, mas pela a imagem do PDF esta a indicar em cima.
> Mas bom pode ser erro deles


Boas Roberto.Não,não é erro deles , e memo assim,os diferenciais ligam por cima

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Sendo assim, o cabo da força devia entrar por cima... ficava mais funcional.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> Boa noite
> 
> Sendo assim, o cabo da força devia entrar por cima... ficava mais funcional.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Como assim Pedro?
Estas a falar dos fios pretos na saída do diferencial?
Podes me indicar na foto?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

O cabo da força é aquele que te alimenta o quadro, ou seja, o cabo de 3 condutores, mas não é importante, vai dar ao mesmo, tem  a ver  somente com a arrumação do quadro, mas o teu é pequeno e único, o que eu disse pouco importa.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> Boa noite
> 
> O cabo da força é aquele que te alimenta o quadro, ou seja, o cabo de 3 condutores, mas não é importante, vai dar ao mesmo, tem  a ver  somente com a arrumação do quadro, mas o teu é pequeno e único, o que eu disse pouco importa.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Ainda estou a pensar onde vai ser a saída desse fio.
O cabo ainda não e esse que vou por.
Ainda me falta ligar um tubo das calhas ate o principal, para não entrar humidade dentro.

----------

